# RMVB Plugin for WM (Work Excellent on Samsung i780)



## simdao (May 20, 2008)

***** This file is not come form Q8 CAB *******

Install procedure ~
1: Unzip the file and copy to \Windows 
2: Run the reg file

Now you can open the RMVB file in Windows media player on WM6

I tried the following RMVB file and it run perfectly on my i780 with sound.

amost is 100% full speed.

Audio: AAC 44100Hz stereo [Output 00 (Audio Stream)]
Video: RealVideo 4 704x396 23.98fps 598Kbps [Output 01 (Video Stream)]


Know issue: Not support fast forward


----------



## grim_ripper (Jun 6, 2008)

how do you run the reg file?


----------



## DrForIslam (Jun 6, 2008)

*Thanks i will try*


----------



## shogunmark (Jun 6, 2008)

I Have not tried to play any RMVB files, but i took the archive and made a cab for everyone... the cab install's fine, but i cant comment on the operation of the material given!


----------



## ceevee369 (Jun 6, 2008)

shogunmark said:


> I Have not tried to play any RMVB files, but i took the archive and made a cab for everyone... the cab install's fine, but i cant comment on the operation of the material given!

Click to collapse



Good! I hope it is compatible with v3.5 as I am running it in a few sec.
Required as the on board V3.5 Real player has not settings to play with


----------



## shogunmark (Jun 6, 2008)

ceevee369 said:


> Good! I hope it is compatible with v3.5 as I am running it in a few sec.
> Required as the on board V3.5 Real player has not settings to play with

Click to collapse



if it works i'll cook it in v4


----------



## helpme (Jun 6, 2008)

anybody try this plugin? any feedback?


----------



## dlsw (Jun 7, 2008)

i just tested a rmvb movie in my wm6 touch dual, very clear video and good audio, except, the video is running slower then the audio by about 20secs(video and audio don't tally), and all the fast forward and backward are disable. I will test another video to see its effect. sorry for bad english.


----------



## dlsw (Jun 7, 2008)

just tested another 2 files, got the mesage, wrong parameters, when open it.


----------



## helpme (Jun 10, 2008)

dlsw said:


> just tested another 2 files, got the mesage, wrong parameters, when open it.

Click to collapse



Try not to use the cab but install the files manually, I had the sample problem but solved by manual install. 

Now I can use my Diamond to play rmvb file! tried 3 files, all video ok, but only 1 has audio output. May be is the audio codec problem?


----------



## dlsw (Jun 20, 2008)

helpme said:


> Try not to use the cab but install the files manually, I had the sample problem but solved by manual install.
> 
> Now I can use my Diamond to play rmvb file! tried 3 files, all video ok, but only 1 has audio output. May be is the audio codec problem?

Click to collapse



i do not know how to instal the files manually and also don't know where to put the files to, please help


----------



## dlsw (Jun 20, 2008)

got it manually installed but still the video runs slower than the audio. i think its i'm facing the video driver bug, i'm using touch dual, wonder if a fix has been released


----------



## edward0623 (Jun 26, 2008)

*How to Run the Reg file in order to run .rmvb video format?*



simdao said:


> ***** This file is not come form Q8 CAB *******
> 
> Install procedure ~
> 1: Unzip the file and copy to \Windows
> ...

Click to collapse




How to Run the Reg file in order to run .rmvb video format?


----------



## Menneisyys (Jun 26, 2008)

simdao said:


> ***** This file is not come form Q8 CAB *******
> 
> Install procedure ~
> 1: Unzip the file and copy to \Windows
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks, off to test it - I'm really interested in seeing how it compares to the Q8 version (see  http://wiki.xda-developers.com/inde...or Windows Media Player Mobile & Intel Xscale)


----------



## Menneisyys (Jun 26, 2008)

Menneisyys said:


> Thanks, off to test it - I'm really interested in seeing how it compares to the Q8 version (see  http://wiki.xda-developers.com/inde...or Windows Media Player Mobile & Intel Xscale)

Click to collapse



On my iPAQ 210, the CAB file can't play back the RMVB files accessible from the Wiki page. Did anyone have any success?


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 10, 2008)

Any feedback?


----------



## ryanwhoo (Jul 17, 2008)

Just installed the manual version and tried on a 200+mb RMVB file on my Omnia (i-900)... results:

Video: a little jerky but in sync with sound - 7.5/10
Sound: reasonable playback of sound - 9/10

At last can play movies in RMVB format. Thanks!


----------



## Menneisyys (Jul 17, 2008)

ryanwhoo said:


> Just installed the manual version and tried on a 200+mb RMVB file on my Omnia (i-900)... results:
> 
> Video: a little jerky but in sync with sound - 7.5/10
> Sound: reasonable playback of sound - 9/10
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds cool - I think I'll give it another try.


----------



## geekman (Jul 28, 2008)

*manual install in Samsung i780 - but incorrect parameters*

Hi,

I use Simdao's file and manually installed in my i780.

RMVB file is assocated with WMP but failed in playing two rmvb files.

Any workable file I can tested my installation. Please help.

Geekman


----------



## edwardtkh (Jul 29, 2008)

simdao said:


> ***** This file is not come form Q8 CAB *******
> 
> Install procedure ~
> 1: Unzip the file and copy to \Windows
> ...

Click to collapse



I've a problem.. when they mentioned copy to \windows, does this mean the windows folder in our WM6 or our laptop? When I click on the rmvb file in my WM6 windows folder, it came back with an error msg: "There is no application associated with "rmvb". Run the application first, then open this file from within the application." Anyone facing this problem?


----------



## mellon11 (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks, i will try it on my apache


----------



## Jackuuuuu (Aug 7, 2008)

Open WMP, then closes down!!!!

Anyone know a fix for it??

HTC P3600i


----------



## bububang (Aug 9, 2008)

The .cab is not working. Im using manually install.

Video - slow
Sound - slow but faster than video

Using HTC touch
No over clocking(201mhz)

Testing on 200+mb rmvb files


----------



## wvillas (Aug 20, 2008)

Same result on my Polaris. So, not working.



bububang said:


> The .cab is not working. Im using manually install.
> 
> Video - slow
> Sound - slow but faster than video
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## piper_indebt (Aug 22, 2008)

bububang said:


> The .cab is not working. Im using manually install.
> 
> Video - slow
> Sound - slow but faster than video
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive unzipped the files, to Windows folder, But how to run the Reg file? 
I feel the answer is just simple I might bump my head If my question gets answered  Thanks


----------



## soohoe23 (Aug 26, 2008)

Facing the same problem, dont know how to run the reg file in WM.


----------



## piper_indebt (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everybody, just saw in other sites how to register the registry,
so it seems that we have to import the rmvb.reg using registry editor, like memaid, and other 3rd party software. but the problem is, when i try to import, i have an error " error in file format" I have uninstalled Q8 and realoneplayer, still stuck  in registering the rmvb file.

Update, i used task manager v3.1 to import and it worked successfully, but my RMVB file might not be supported, bummer, much ado about nothin


----------



## soohoe23 (Aug 27, 2008)

wvillas said:


> Same result on my Polaris. So, not working.

Click to collapse



Finally i am able to play rmvb on my P3600i, but somehow has the same problem as wvillas.


----------



## Kev7381 (Aug 30, 2008)

i have put the zip files on my /windows and then i go to folders to open rmvb.reg file but i will go to phm registry editor program =(

but the rmvb files still doesn't work

somebody can help me


----------



## piper_indebt (Sep 1, 2008)

Not all RMVB files are supported, so if your file doesnt work, it may be one of those high resolution rmvb files not yet supported, I can play Naruto rmvb though so quite contented with it hehehe. Im overclocked at 247 Mhz and the video and audio is not synched, anyway its still bearable than not playing.  just have to wait for improved codecs  Nonetheless, nice plugin.

Kev7381, try other rmvb files, the one your playing might not be supported yet.


----------



## charco (Sep 1, 2008)

Here is the format I tried: 
Audio: RealAudio COOK 44100Hz stereo [Output 00 (Audio Stream)]
Video: RealVideo 4 640x480 25.00fps 577Kbps [Output 01 (Video Stream)]

The audio is ok.... but it's out of sync w/ the video (at least 10 sec delay)

My machine is Fujitsu Pocket Loox N560 w/ Intel PXA270 624MHz CPU. 
I am wondering is it due to the SD card. I have a transcend 150X SD 4G Card.


----------



## raindem (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you for your sharing.


----------



## jazlynn (Sep 11, 2008)

I try playing a 300mb RMVB movie on my Omnia using Windows Media, it is able to play, but the file is very laggy, anyway to resolve it.


----------



## hkultraman (Sep 21, 2008)

jazlynn said:


> I try playing a 300mb RMVB movie on my Omnia using Windows Media, it is able to play, but the file is very laggy, anyway to resolve it.

Click to collapse




what is the resolution and bitrate of your rmvb file?


----------



## daniel_1983x (Sep 22, 2008)

managed to get it to work on HTC touch pro

but no sound from my video


----------



## Menneisyys (Sep 23, 2008)

review & tutorial posted to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=2679597


----------



## daniel_1983x (Sep 28, 2008)

tested on HTC Touch Pro

video is laggy

no sound

rmvb


----------



## monyozt (Sep 28, 2008)

edwardtkh said:


> I've a problem.. when they mentioned copy to \windows, does this mean the windows folder in our WM6 or our laptop? When I click on the rmvb file in my WM6 windows folder, it came back with an *error msg: "There is no application associated with "rmvb". Run the application first, then open this file from within the application." Anyone facing this problem?*

Click to collapse



me too... any solution?


----------



## monyozt (Sep 29, 2008)

monyozt said:


> me too... any solution?

Click to collapse


----------



## typhoonk (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm getting the same problem with registering the file, gives a long error and won't work


----------



## andersonfuruuti (Oct 7, 2008)

*It Works on X01HT too*

It works perfectly on Softbank X01HT too.

Very nice. Thanks for all.


----------



## max077 (Oct 18, 2008)

my i780 not work


----------



## ofcsu1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*for those with laggy video*

For everyone on here that keeps saying their video is laggy and behind the audio, i can almost garuntee that the problem is the file your trying to play has a resolution thats too high. You have to find out what your phones max resolution is. For example, my mogul max res is 320x240. If you try to play file with higher res then your phone can handle, it will be extremely laggy. And the audio is just audio, so that will play at the rate it is supposed to.  So you either have to download a video with a lower resolution or convert it down. But if your going to convert it, you might as well convert it to another video format, like avi or something.  That is unless ofcourse space is an issue for you, since RealPlayers format is one of the smallest out there.


----------



## minglee617 (Oct 19, 2008)

I tried with my Diamond Touch and works ok after installed the cab "and import again the registry file".


----------



## max077 (Oct 19, 2008)

ofcsu1 said:


> For everyone on here that keeps saying their video is laggy and behind the audio, i can almost garuntee that the problem is the file your trying to play has a resolution thats too high. You have to find out what your phones max resolution is. For example, my mogul max res is 320x240. If you try to play file with higher res then your phone can handle, it will be extremely laggy. And the audio is just audio, so that will play at the rate it is supposed to.  So you either have to download a video with a lower resolution or convert it down. But if your going to convert it, you might as well convert it to another video format, like avi or something.  That is unless ofcourse space is an issue for you, since RealPlayers format is one of the smallest out there.

Click to collapse



i think we sure know that
but if this plugin just play can low-rmvb,i don't need it,plugin is for easy to use,much download's rmvb is highter than 320x240, if need convert it down to low-rmvb.....
Why i don't convert to Avi...and better Qty?


----------



## eternallove (Nov 22, 2008)

worked with i-mate 9502 
thank you


----------



## ojp (Nov 25, 2008)

max077 said:


> i think we sure know that
> but if this plugin just play can low-rmvb,i don't need it,plugin is for easy to use,much download's rmvb is highter than 320x240, if need convert it down to low-rmvb.....
> Why i don't convert to Avi...and better Qty?

Click to collapse




I bet u also know that this is technology limitation and i guess there is no alternate ways to get it to work .... maybe you could start to convert your rmvb to avi then since you prefer this way


----------



## czarli5 (Dec 31, 2008)

eg downlad, install and run on your mobile this soft: http://www2r.biglobe.ne.jp/~tascal/download/pocketpc/tre_e.htm

Ps RMVB on Samsung Omnia works fine. Thank you


----------



## cartmanyip (Dec 31, 2008)

i have done all the procedure and i try to open the rmvb file in media player....
but....y i cant c the rmvb file ? what should i do?


----------



## JohnQ (Dec 31, 2008)

not working on HD


----------



## maklik (Jan 4, 2009)

video : perfect
sound : almost perfect...but only 20sec faster then video does

can someone solve the video&sound sync problem
or any program can delay sound output in rmvb?


my device is TouchHD
rmvb tested : 848x480 Gumdam00 , 640x480 Gumdam TA , 640x480 Capeta


----------



## tsvssi780 (Jan 16, 2009)

It works great on my Samsung I780, but can not forward or reward.
Thanks alot for sharing.


----------



## slackwareuser (Jan 21, 2009)

hmmm... on my samsung i780 video is going faster than audio.
audio is going in normal speed, but video is dropping frames and go faster. which program can i use to show parms of the video?


----------



## VeenK (Jan 26, 2009)

*Works on my Touch Pro... but...*

Hi, I got it to work...

This thread doesn't mention the whole process.... here is how to apply/run the reg file.

Note on using SKTools to import(run) the registry file...

1. Open SKTools
2. Choose Registry Explorer
3. Choose Action button (bottom left)
4. Choose Import
5. Browse for file in ppc
6. Choose "OK"

However, my video lags way behind the sound.... So, not really a fix yet. Anyone got it working on HTC Touch Pro (see signature) with the sound and video synced?

How, what?

Thanks,


----------



## cel15 (Jan 29, 2009)

Tested with a 300 mb RMVB on my diamond and had the same problem as everybody...the video runs nice, but the sound has a little delay, about 3 sec. Has anybody found a solution? 


For the ones who asked...to install the reg files use a Registry Editor to import the .REG files, such as Task Manager or PHM.


----------



## Jackuuuuu (Jan 29, 2009)

I think everyone stuck with the sound dc.


----------



## VeenK (Jan 30, 2009)

*Sound and video a bit too variable...*

Seems the sound and video are very difficult to line up. Something is indeed missing in the CAB. I've searched the net and on some other forums but came up with nothing. I am in China now so will ask around (RMVB is used a lot here), but don't speak Chinese so don't think I will find someone with a solution. Anyone else?


----------



## iluvbeebee (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for the detailed instructions 

I installed it successfully on my Touch Diamond after copying the files in the first post (all except the .reg file) into my mobile device /window folder.  I use resco to install the rmvb5.reg file (rem to use the v5 file instead if u r using resco)

Thanks once again!


----------



## seelaz (Mar 13, 2009)

*Touch Diamond*

Well, codec works. I can watch heroes, but i think maybe the video resolution is high and that's why it lags. Optimize codec? Reduce res?


----------



## psychoart (Mar 18, 2009)

*Better than nothing...at least RMVB is playable*

I got an Omnia, and it appears to work perfectly at first.  Eventually, images and sounds will not match.

In conclusion, this is better than nothing.  At least RMVB is playable in pocket PC, but if you intend to enjoy watching even 1 full episode normally with audio, it is a no go.  Yet, you could watch episodes by just reading the subtitles. (I guess I do that when I watch the latest Naruto but that is in avi).


----------



## AleMcfly (Mar 21, 2009)

*Invalid Media File!!!*

I instaled this codec in my HTC P4351 Smartphone, but when Windows Media Player Mobile try to open a RMVB file, a "invalid media file" erros is shown!

What could I do?


----------



## sumposo (May 16, 2009)

very good thx


----------



## evergold (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, this is what I've been looking for years!  Not as smooth as when I convert to AVI, but does mean that I don't need to convert to AVI anymore and can play straight RMVB


----------



## neeel (Jun 6, 2009)

simdao said:


> ***** This file is not come form Q8 CAB *******
> 
> Install procedure ~
> 1: Unzip the file and copy to \Windows
> ...

Click to collapse



Well done! This is the best method I have ever seen on my HTC touch diamond. No lagging, synchronized video and sound and the most important, easy to install and use.


----------



## kevintwj (Jun 11, 2009)

How do you execute the rmvb.reg file?


----------



## albertlgh (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks...i works on TP2. 
it run a lot smooth and almost perfect sync with sound if not zoom to full screen.
cannot fast forward and rewind like others bro here as well...
wish that the perfect sync and fast forward and rewind version come out soon....


----------



## Pelletron (Sep 1, 2009)

I tried it on my touch HD. The video is fine but without audio.


----------



## spencerlim (Sep 3, 2009)

then do you have a issue of failed to make 3g call ?


----------



## joreno (Sep 19, 2009)

*thanks*

Thank you for the information.
As many i also have the sound problem, but no worries, i am searching for a cure 

People, use Resco Explorer + registry module to import REG file!


----------



## xudsa II USERT (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me how to "run the reg file" as suggested by Simdao of first thread. I clicked the rmvb.reg file & it says I must run the application first - kindly help, thanks


----------



## wherrelz (Nov 1, 2009)

xudsa II USERT said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how to "run the reg file" as suggested by Simdao of first thread. I clicked the rmvb.reg file & it says I must run the application first - kindly help, thanks

Click to collapse



Just browse to the file (File Explorer - the inbuilt version) and click the .REG file. On my diamond it works fine, I dont have resco (didnt need it)


----------



## herpez (Nov 12, 2009)

Not working on Touch hd with wm 6.5


----------



## kccc82 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Help needed*

Hello good day,

I need help on this shogun rmvb.cab..i install for my htc touch pro 2..my rmvb file can be read but cant see the videa only audio is available. can someone advise me on this..thanks in advanced and sorry for my lousy english


----------



## kccc82 (Nov 18, 2009)

*help needed*

i have try to install software call shogun.rmvb in my touch pro 2. but no video output only have audio output. can we share the file to solve this problem ?


----------



## m_ragab712 (Nov 21, 2009)

the movie is faster than sound at the 7:08 minute of the movie
i tried film "up" dvd ripped 
the film is starting normally but after it reaches 7:08 min. the movie faster than sound

are there asolution ??
thanks very much.....


----------



## Olafsven (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm Really stuck on this one. I read this thread at least 10 times over, spend 6 hours researching and downloading every programe out there, task manager 3.1, SKtools5, ect. everything i could try, i did.

I am still unable to find a way to register that rmvb.reg and its getting on me nerves. I'm using a HTC Snap. I'd really appreciate if anyone can help me out with this one.


----------



## slick25 (Dec 25, 2009)

definitely not working on my HTC HD2


----------



## giciu (Dec 29, 2009)

rmvb_for_f1.cab works in HD2 but video is  inverted as in mirror. Any idea as fix it?


----------



## action5 (Jan 26, 2010)

giciu said:


> rmvb_for_f1.cab works in HD2 but video is  inverted as in mirror. Any idea as fix it?

Click to collapse



Exactly. At hd2 mirror image. You can fix somehow?


----------



## wee123 (Feb 14, 2010)

giciu said:


> rmvb_for_f1.cab works in HD2 but video is  inverted as in mirror. Any idea as fix it?

Click to collapse



where u find this cab file? any possible to ask developer directly?


----------



## action5 (Feb 15, 2010)

wee123 said:


> any possible to ask developer directly?

Click to collapse



how can i do it?


----------



## alfling (Apr 10, 2010)

maybe this could be the solution?
w w w . wmskins.com/blog/play-rmvb-files-on-windows-mobiles
I can't try it now, but they say it works on htc touch HD...
Let me know if it really works!
(obviously remove spaces from the link)


----------



## Target_Locked (Jun 9, 2010)

The most popular question: "How to run REG file"

Here is a free way to run Reg file:
Use SKtool, demo version can import reg file.
_ttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=351080


----------



## lim3918 (Jun 16, 2010)

*cant play on my acer neotouch s200!!!!!!!!!*

anyone know how to make this work in wm6.5.5? i am using acer neotouch s200 with arto's rom...i tried install this...after soft reset...the first time i click on rmvb it says it cant process the request at this time...after which i tried clicking again...media player open and close...


----------



## pawanpal (Sep 16, 2010)

*i do not success to download no content.please give me good link to download.thanks*

i do not success to download no content.please give me good link to download.thanks


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 9, 2010)

alfling said:


> maybe this could be the solution?
> w w w . wmskins.com/blog/play-rmvb-files-on-windows-mobiles
> I can't try it now, but they say it works on htc touch HD...
> Let me know if it really works!
> (obviously remove spaces from the link)

Click to collapse



This worked fine for me, I'd also found this when Googling around.  Framerate is not good but sound is synced and seeking works VERY well.  I had to open my movie using WMP's "open file" dialogue, the registry file association didn't stick for me, but otherwise it's working fine.


----------

